# Clear Creek Info



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

It will take at least till next Friday before the water is down to a fish able level. As I was down there Saturday afternoon and the water at that time was up at least 3 ft and now probably up at least 6 ft or more. It might be more like next Monday or longer just wanted you all to know so you don't waste your gas to drive down here. Bugs that were hatching were March Browns 2 or 3 different Caddies and BWO's and looked like blue quills were going to start . The water last Sunday was 60 degrees Saturday the 23-rd was between 46 and 48 degrees Just so all knows all Info. And the Trout stocking for Clear Creek will continue to be done around October of each year. And there was a post awhile back about Brood stock being stocked down here and that has not happened yet but there trying to get permission to be allowed for some to be stocked. Later Matt aka STONEFLY71


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Stonefly, Im intrested in giving clear creek a try. Whats the quickest way down there from Northeast Ohio (Parma) to be more general. How are the number for trout? Is it like Clearfork? There are so many in the fork. Are there just Browns or do they stock bows in there as well. Any info would help. THank you


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I can t help you with direction but if you get to Columbus and take 33 SE from there and go just past Lancaster is where Clear Creek is located.
As far as trout numbers, they are stocked at the same rate as Clear Fork, ( which is approx. 500 per river mile of fishable access) Since Clear Creek has aboyut 7 miles, they typically get about 3500 fish 1 time of year in the fall, these are avanced Yearlings, between 4-7", so theoretically the catch rate should be the same or better since there is less water in Clear Creek compared to the Fork, but my observations/experience is the fish are way more spread out in ClearCreek and harder to find, on the other hand, a lot of Clear Fork seems devoid of fish but if you get to a good run/riffle, there may be a whole bunch of fish as again, my experience tells me if I find a good spot on Clear fork, I may get into a lot of fish, but on Clear Creek if I go to a good spot I may get 1-maybe 2, then I keep moving. Clear fork has a much higher level of holdovers then Clear Creek.

My informant from Ohio EPA who elctroshocked the whole Hocking River last year including Clear Creek told me of the biggest trout being 13" and it was way upstream in a trib outside of the fishable area of the park. Go Figure.....

On another note, the state only stocks browns here and will never stock any brooders because of the pressure it would bring to the preserve, this is why the mad doesnt typically get any or very few and yet for access reasons is why they stock them all below the dam at Pleasant Hill, Below the dam is several miles of state owned access, ( but not above because of access reasons/private property) 

I hope this helps, I might add that Clear Creek is a gorgeous place to fish, and the scenery will offset any lack of catching you may experience!

Salmonid
Remember, your milage may vary.....


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

AS the other post said they only stock browns. I have been talking with the Southern Fish manager from Athens who is with the ( ODNR ) and controls and does the shocking at Clear Creek every fall And the Biggest fish they have found was 19 inches plus . They have found trout arother 5 miles or so to the northwest out of the park.I've walked this whole section out of the park and it takes like 6 hours or so. ABout the same time frame it takes to walk the whole park. The park is about 1 mile in Hocking County there is a Gas station Right at the turn off on the right hand side of the road And a Big Sign that says Clear Creek Metro Park just past the Hocking county Line. If you go walking you can find many fish over 12 inches in lenght.. I don't know how you would come down from Parma? But if you e-mail me I'll scan the map I have that can tell you how to get here from 270 in columbus or if you tell me how you are coming down I'll try and do a map quest to get you close and if needed when you e-mail me I'll give you my cell # and you can call me and I can talk you down from were you are. My biggest trout out of Clear Creek is just over 16 inches long. As I say they are in there you just have to walk to find them. E-mail me and I'll try and help you out the best I can. Later Matt


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

From the east side of Cleveland I took 71 south to 270 towards Wheeling, then exit at 33. Take 33 south and then follow Matt's directions to the park. When I went down there a couple of months ago, 33 is closed for a stretch, so follow the detour. I think the detour takes you through Lancaster (?), but it's basically just a matter of getting off on old 33 or business route 33 and taking that until it hooks up with the new version of 33. The roads are well marked, so this shouldn't be a problem. I think it was a 3-hour drive, maybe less, but not bad.

I stayed at a cabin that borders the park, called Thunder Ridge. http://www.hockinghills.com/thunder/ It's run by some nice people; the husband fishes the creek some (he's a bait fishing guy) and he can tell you about some good spots for trout, smallies, and rockbass to get you started. There are plenty of other places to stay, but this guy seems to know the river pretty well.

JM


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

oh, and thanks for the report, Matt. The rivers up here appear to be in pretty bad shape too. With all of the melting snow, they'll probably be in bad shape for quite a while.

JM


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

St Rt 33 south of Lancaster Should be OK for now as it's back open but here in the near future it will be hard to tell as there putting in a Bypass which when done will cut out about 25 minutes of the drive As it starts up at Carroll and goes clear down By Sugar Grove where the road was closed for awhile. Again if you need help getting down here e-mail me and I'll help out anyway I can even if it means meeting you somewhere and you following me down there.From my house it's 13 miles to Clear Creek. At one time and I'll probably do it again I had a map with mileage from 1st access point to the last Marked on the map and numbered I might get some numbers and put them one the 4x4 poles they have that says access. That way when I make up the map everyone will know which hole there at compared to the map. But when you get down there stop at one of the big parking lots and get one of the maps they have it will be about 4 inches wide by 8 inches long and say Clear Creek Metro Park on the front and when you open it up there is a map inside of the river it shows 8 access points on the map but there are a few more and the one I'm working on will show some of the good spots to start at and so forth. Later Matt


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

If I was to come down in the summer any stream smallie fishing in that area. I f iwere to stay 2 or 3 days any ideas where to start?

Thanks


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

You could start with Clear Creek and work your way down the Hocking River tward Logan there is a small place called Enterprise where the ODNR shocked some real nice small mouths at. There is a Canoe livery just outside Logan that rent boats and you can go on a few days trip or do it on your own There are some nice smallies in CC also with the Brown Trout my biggest small mouth was about 3 1/2 lbs out of CC about 10 yrs ago there are a lot of 19 to 21 inch fish in the Hocking River. Get on of the Fishing and Game backroads maps that has all 88 counties in it and it will show all the places at and in it.I'd bring 2 cars park one at rt 33 and float and fish down to the livery at Logan and then driver the other vehicle back to get the other one and just camp a long the bank some where on the Hocking but no CC as it's a metro park or theres a pay to fish spot down the road that might let you camp there or there are many places down there to camp. Any thing more e-mail me and put Small Mouth fishing in subject so I know who it is or Clear Creek and send it to [email protected]


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info, when i get a chance to get down that far ill have to look ya up! Sounds like a pretty cool place to fish. I know this is off the subject somewhat but i wouldnt mind getting over to PA to do some trout fishing. Any fish the smaller streams over there? I heard that little sandy is pretty good. Any suggestions?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

hey

I fish PA quite a bit. Little Sanbdy is a decent stream but you have to be fisrt one thru. Fish are spooked easily there. If you want any more info email me at [email protected]. I will be over in PA sometime August and June for a few days checking out some newr streams. Goal is to fish all the streams in Charlie mMecks book.

BTW I am from 7 hills just off Sprague seen your from Parma.

Stonefly ,

thanks for the info. Might check it out. Smallie are my new summer time fish since PA raised license price and I don't have as much time with two young ones. Thanks again


----------

